# ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

بسم الله القوى


ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟



الرب يسوع المسج جاء إلى العالم ليموت على الصليب من أجل خطايا جميع البشر في العالم أجمع، حيث يقول العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس في الإنجيل كما دونه يوحنا 16:3ـ17 "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. فإن الله لم يرسل إبنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، بل ليخلص العالم به".



وفي رسالة يوحنا الأولى 1:2ـ2 ".. أكتب إليكم هذه الأمور لكي لا تخطئوا، ولكن، إن أخطأ أحدكم، لنا عند الآب شفيع هو يسوع المسيح البار، فهو كفارة لخطايانا، لا لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا العالم كله".



وأيضا نقرأ في الإنجيل قائلا: "هذا هو حمل الله الذي يزيل خطيئة العالم". وفي العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس في إشعياء 4:53ـ4 ".. حمل أحزاننا وتحمل أوجاعنا، ونحن حسبنا أن الرب قد عاقبه وأذله، إلاأنه كان مجروحاً من أجل آثامنا ومسحوقا من أجل معاصينا، حل به تأديب سلامنا، وبجراحه برئنا".



وأيضا يقول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى 14:4 ".. ونحن أنفسنا نشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصا للعالم".



وعلى هذا، ترى صديقي، أن الرب يسوع المسيح جاء من أجل جميع الشعوب ولم يأت لشعب معين فقط، إذ أنه قد أحب كل فرد في هذا العالم، من أي شعب كان، وفي أي عصر كان، ومات من أجل فداء كل فرد في هذا العالم من الخطية والموت، فمات بدلا عن الخطاة على خشبة الصليب، حتى إن كل من يؤمن به يحصل على الحياة الأبدية. وتعاليم الرب يسوع المسيح وهدايته وفداؤه لم تقتصر على فئة معينة، ولكنها لجميع الناس بدون إستثناء. ويقول الكتاب المقدس في العهد الجديد، في الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 3:2ـ6 : ".. الله مخلصنا فهو يريد لجميع الناس أن يخلصوا، ويقبلوا إلى معرفة الحق بالتمام: فإن الله واحد، والوسيط بين الله والناس واحد، وهو الإنسان المسيح يسوع، الذي بذل نفسه فدية عوضا عن الجميع".


----------



## استفانوس (3 ديسمبر 2005)

*موضوع جميل جدا
وعلى كل من لم يختبرمحبة المسيح
او معرفته
فليفكر في الموضوع الذي قدمه الاخ الحبيب
واي سؤال انا جاهز*


----------



## wagdy.ossama (3 نوفمبر 2006)

thanks for the answer


----------



## elias96 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

nice one


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

هل من لا يؤمن به الآن له عقاب يوم ينزل مرة أخرى؟


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*



ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> هل من لا يؤمن به الآن له عقاب يوم ينزل مرة أخرى؟



*انا عايزة اسالك...هل سوف تؤمن بالمسيح فقط لانك تخاف من** العقاب؟؟؟*


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

لا سأؤمن بالله الذي أصدق بأنه الحقيقي


----------



## cross in ksa (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*



ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> هل من لا يؤمن به الآن له عقاب يوم ينزل مرة أخرى؟



ماذا تعنى لك كلمه ايمان؟؟


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

تعني لي ان أصدق شيئا من جوارح القلب


----------



## cross in ksa (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*



ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> تعني لي ان أصدق شيئا من جوارح القلب





ممتاز 

دعنى اقول لك  ان المسيح لا يريدنا ان نؤمن به لاننا خائفين من النار ولكن المسيح يريدك ان تكون ابنه اى تسمع كلامه لانك تحبه وليس لانك خائف من العقاب 


واكبر دليل على هذا هو الفداء هل تخاف من شخص مات من اجلك لا اعتقد ان هذا منطقى يا عزيزى

اذن المسيح يريدك ان تؤمن وتعمل 

ستقول لى اؤمن بماذا واعمل ماذا؟؟

اؤمن بأن المسيح من كثره حبه لك صلب لاجلك وتعمل ماذا اعمل ما قال المسيح 

حب قريبك كنفسك حب اعدائك بارك لاعنيك احسن الى مبغضيك وصلى لاجل الذى يسيئ اليك ويضطهدك

لا تشتهى امراءه لانك ستزنى بها فى قلبك 

لاتقل لاخوك يا احمق 

اقرا بشاره متى اصحاح 5 6 و7 وستعرف ما هى تعاليم المسيحيه


الموضوع ليس صعب صدقنى 

المحبه لا تسقط ابدا


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*



cross in ksa قال:


> ممتاز
> 
> دعنى اقول لك  ان المسيح لا يريدنا ان نؤمن به لاننا خائفين من النار ولكن المسيح يريدك ان تكون ابنه اى تسمع كلامه لانك تحبه وليس لانك خائف من العقاب
> 
> ...


*اجابة رائعة اخي cross in ksa *
*فالايمان بالشئ بسبب الخوف منه لا يمكن ان يعتبر ايمانا
لا ادري لماذا ذكرتني مشاركتك هذه باستاذ مسلم كان يدرسني مادة اللغة العربية و كان الدرس عن شفاعة محمد  (كما  يدعي المسلمون بان محمد سيشفع لجميع المسلمين يوم القيامة بدخول الجنة فقط اذا امنوا به و برسالته )
و صدقني لقد كانت اجابة هذا الاستاذ كالتالي: نعم غصب عني ساؤومن بمحمد فانا لا اريد سوى دخول الجنة..
و نحن جميعا ضد هذا الشيء الذي لا اسميه سوى المصلحة..
فنحن في ايماننا لا نؤمن مخافة او رعبا من الله او حتى طمعا في جنته... ايماننا هو تقربا من الله  و معرفة عظمته ..*


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

شكرا لإجابتك يا أخي عندما أكتشف الله الحقيقي سأفعل ما يجب
أنا أجمع فقط معلومات حول المسيحية و الإسلام


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

المهم ما عرفته أن الله لن يعاقب أحدا أهذا صحيح؟


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

موضوع جميل من عضو اجمل لاحلى منتدى شفته
وشكراا ليك وربنا يباركك


----------



## صيدناوية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

ليس من السهل ان تلقى من يمسح لك كل دمعة ليس من السهل ان تتكلم مع الله ان تقول له كل شيء ويسمعك وتعرف انه يسمعك ويصغي اليك ويشرق نوره عليك كل هذا صعب ان لم تعرف المسيح 
يسوع يا اخ ملحد الان يرى و يسمع ما نتكلم يرعانا ويكون لنا احن من الام ومن الاب ومن الاخ والاخت 
اما ان الله لن يعاقب احد حتى ترتاح يا اخي عليك ان تخرج من علاقتك بالله على اساس الخوف 
انا لا اخاف الله لاني احبه اذا علاقتي به ليست خوف بل حب نعم اخاف احيانا لكن اخاف ان ازعج الرب مني 
اخاف ان ابعد عن ربي يسوع 
الرب لا يخترق حريتنا الشخصية الرب يقف على باب قلبك وانت عليك اما ان تفتح له وتجعل حياتك نور وفرح واما ان تحافظ على قلبك بائس يائس ومظلم 
ارجو ان ترى النور وتعيش فرحنا فرحة لقاء الرب


----------



## cross in ksa (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*



ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> المهم ما عرفته أن الله لن يعاقب أحدا أهذا صحيح؟




الله سيعاقبك لانك عملت خطأ وبهذا لن يكون هو من حكم عليك بل انت من حكمت على نفسك هل تريد ان تترك النور وتمشى وراء الظلمه وتقول لاتحاكمونى على ما سأفعله من شر

الله يا عزيزى لا يريدك ان تقتنع غصب عنك به ولكن  دعنى ارد عليك بطريقه مباشره

انا لم اقل ان الله لن يعاقب احدا  بلعكس الله سيعاقب من سلكوا فى الظلمه واختاروا الشر وهم من حكموا على انفسهم ولكن الله فى المسيحيه ارادهم ان يكونوا ابناءه ولكن هم من رفضوا النعمه هم من رفضوا الخير هم من رفضوا النور هم من رفضوا الحياه واختاروا الموت 

المسيح قال عن نفسه انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه من امن بى ولو مات فسيحيا

الله يترك لك الحريه يا عزيزى هل تريد ان تسلك من الباب الواسع الذى اخره الهلاك

ام ستختار الباب الضيق واخره الحياه


هل تريدنى ان اقول لك ان الله سيعاقب لو لم تؤمن به  لكى تؤمن به لا لن اقولها لك

ولكن ممكن ان اقول لك اؤمن بللاله لانك تحبه ليس لانه سيعاقبك 


ارجو ان تكون فهمت وجه نظرى

فى بحثك دائما ابحث عن ثمار الشخص

ابحث عن اعمال المسيح هل هى اعمال شخص عادى ام اعمال الله؟؟


انا كنت ملحد مثلك ورجعت بمعجزه وبحثت فى كل الاديان ولذلك اقول لك ابحث عن الثمار المسيح قال 

الشجره الجيده تصنع ثمار جيده 

والشجره الرديه تصنع ثمار رديه


----------



## cross in ksa (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*



red rose88 قال:


> *اجابة رائعة اخي cross in ksa *
> *فالايمان بالشئ بسبب الخوف منه لا يمكن ان يعتبر ايمانا
> لا ادري لماذا ذكرتني مشاركتك هذه باستاذ مسلم كان يدرسني مادة اللغة العربية و كان الدرس عن شفاعة محمد  (كما  يدعي المسلمون بان محمد سيشفع لجميع المسلمين يوم القيامة بدخول الجنة فقط اذا امنوا به و برسالته )
> و صدقني لقد كانت اجابة هذا الاستاذ كالتالي: نعم غصب عني ساؤومن بمحمد فانا لا اريد سوى دخول الجنة..
> ...





شكرا ليكى اختى الرب يباركك ويديكى حكمه عند افتتاح الفم


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

شكرا على الإجابات و التوضيحلت


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

++++ فعلاً ، إجابات رائعة جداً ، ومحكمة .
++++ الرب يبارك عقلك وحياتك وخدمتك ، أخى الحبيب /  cross in ksa
++++ فالإله المنزَّه عن الصغائر ، لا يقبل طاعة وعبادة الإنسان تحت تهديد السلاح ولا تحت تهديد الإرهاب بأى شيئ ، ولا حتى بنار جهنم ، مع كونها حقيقة .
+++++ حتى الإنسان الشريف لا يقبل مديح وتقرُّر المرائين ، تحت تهديد الإغراء والإرهاب ، بل يريد علاقة صادقة من القلب ، فكم وكم يكون الإله القدوس ، قمة الشرف كله .
++++++ الطريقان موجودان : طريق الحياة الأبدية السعيدة ، وطريق العذاب الأبدى . والله يريدنا أن نختار طريق الحياة ، بإرادتنا الحرّة ، نتيجة للفهم المتزن التعقل ، وليس نتيجة للرعب ، مثلما أن التلميذ يعرف نتيجة النجاح المفرحة ونتيجة السقوط المحزنة ، ولكننا نربيه على الإجتهاد فى المذاكرة ، ليس بضربه وإرهابه ، بل بتربية عقله على إختيار الصحيح ورفض الخطأ ، وحتى لو أدبناه ، فإننا نفعل ذلك بطريقة يشعر بها بمحبتنا له ورغبتنا فى أن يكون أحسن ما يمكن ، وليس بمنطق الإرهاب ، لكى يخافنا ويذاكر . + بل إن الخائف يفشل فى تذكر ما كان قد حفظه .
++++ الله يريدنا أن نفهم ، وأن نختار الصحيح ، إنه يريدنا أن نكون عقلاء ومحترمين وملتزمين ، وليس حيوانات يتعامل معها بمنطق الإغراء والإرهاب ، أى الجزرة والعصا ، التى هى سياسة معاملة الحيوان .


----------



## صوت الرب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

موضوع جميل و رائع ...
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## دروب (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

اخي الحبيب اي شيء في الحياة يبنى على الخوف والارهاب
لابد ان ياتي يوم ويتهدم لان الصغير لابد له ان يكبر 
والذي يبنى على المحبة يكون اساسه قوي
حتى لو جاءته ساعات من الضعف فهو يعرف اين هي راحته واين هو بر الامان الذي لابد من ان يرجع اليه في يوم من الايام
واعتقد كلامي مفهوم
وهناك الكثير من الامثلة الحية في حياتنا اليومية التي يبرهن لنا ان الانسان لا تستطيع ان تملكه بالقوة للابد
والرب يبارككم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

++ أؤيد أخى الحبيب فى كل كلمة قالها ، فالمبنى على الخوف هو بناء هشّ ، لا يصمد مع إختلاف الظروف .
+++++ ومن الجهة الأخرى ، فإن الإنسان الشريف لا يقبل أن يقيم علاقة قائمة على إرهاب وتخويف الناس منه ، فلا يقبل -- مثلاً أن يتزوج بإمرأة تحت التهديد والتخويف والإرهاب ، لأن عنده شرف .
++++ فكم وكم الإله القدوس ، الشرف المطلق : لا يقبل عبادة من أحد ، لا تكون قائمة على الإخلاص من كل القلب ، بل تكون قائمة على الإرهاب والتخويف   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
++++ الله روح ، ولا يقبل إلاَّ بالعبادة النابعة من روح الإنسان ، من قلب الإنسان ، بكامل إختياره .
++++ وأما الآلهة المزيفة ، التى هى من صنعة الناس ، فلا يهتمون إلاَّ بالمظهر الخارجى ، وليس القلب ، لأنها مجرد صناعات بشرية ، المهم فيها هو المصالح ، فلا ضير من أن تقول أنك تؤمن ، بينما الإيمان لم يدخل قلبك بعد ، فالمهم هو المصالح التى سيجنيها صُنــَّاع هذا الدين .


----------

